
Porkchop plot - davedx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porkchop_plot
======
mindcrime
Was anybody else who wasn't already familiar with "Porkchop Plots" expecting
this to be one of those weird medieval stories, that was a "plot" (to
overthrow the king or something) that somehow involved pork chops?

Or something like the Pig War of 1859[1]?

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_(1859)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_\(1859\))

~~~
sundarurfriend
I went to a TVTropes mindset and thought Porkchop plot was going to be a type
of story plot, like Jigsaw Puzzle plot[1] or Kudzu plot[2].

[1]
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/JigsawPuzzlePlot](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/JigsawPuzzlePlot)
[2]
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/KudzuPlot](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/KudzuPlot)

------
fennecfoxen
Oh, right, they have those in Kerbal Space Program.

Well, not in the main part of the game, but if you install the MechJeb flight
computer mod (one of the more popular ones) then you can generate these and
plan your maneuvers. (It's a great add-on, and it does a lot to help turn the
game from being Kerbal Rocket Simulator to actually being Kerbal Space
Program.)

~~~
rkagerer
Or if you don't want to install a mod, there's AlexMoon's Launch Window
Planner [1] or KSPTot [2].

[1] [https://alexmoon.github.io/ksp/](https://alexmoon.github.io/ksp/)

[2]
[https://forum.kerbalspaceprogram.com/index.php?/topic/33568-...](https://forum.kerbalspaceprogram.com/index.php?/topic/33568-winmaclinux-
ksp-trajectory-optimization-tool-v164-new-vehicle-sizing-tool/)

------
totalZero
Did Johann Lambert put this together in 1761 with the expectation that it
would be used for interplanetary travel? I can't imagine many other uses for
this.

~~~
yorwba
Lambert's work was concerned with the orbits of comets:
[http://www.kuttaka.org/~JHL/L1771e.html](http://www.kuttaka.org/~JHL/L1771e.html)

I don't think he was thinking about applications like human spaceflight at
that point.

~~~
totalZero
Comets! Of course.

> I don't think he was thinking about applications like human spaceflight at
> that point.

Haha that's an understatement. Yet I want to believe that he hoped someday we,
too, would become comets.

------
kensai
The Slovenian page is less imaginative.

~~~
okasaki
sk is Slovakian.

~~~
paulnechifor
I can see how somebody would think that "Slovenčina" means "Slovenian" though.
(Slovenian is actually "Slovenščina".)

~~~
thrownblown
Have you seen their respective flags? SRSLY! these two nations could do LITTLE
more to help curb the confusion.

